# Comment mettre un DVD sur un ipod ?



## Kiwifripouille (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, je cherche un (ou plusieurs) logiciels gratuits qui me permettraient de mettre un DVD sur mon ipod. Jai déjà essayé plusieurs logiciels, et jai déjà regardé plusieurs autres forums ou blog, mais aucun na répondu à ma question, sauf un, mais il me faut une bonne dizaine dheures pour parvenir à mettre le DVD sur mon ipod. Voici ce que je fais :

1) Je décrypte mon DVD avec _DVD Decrypter _      (environ 15 minutes)

2) Jai donc mon DVD en cinq ou six fichiers .vob

3) Jutilise _Videora ipod Converter_ pour passer de fichiers .vob à des fichiers .mp4      (environ 5 heures)

4) Jutilise donc Yamb pour joindre mes fichiers .mp4, mais en les joignant, jobtiens du .3gp, ce type de fichier est lisible par itune, mais pas par mon ipod             (environ 30 minutes)

5) Quand le fichier est sur itune, on me dit que je dois changer son format, car il ne peut pas être lu par mon ipod, donc je change son format (itune le change) et mon DVD peut être mit sur mon ipod (environ 6 heures)

Merci de maider !!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2009)

HandBrake fait ça en une seule manipulation.


----------



## Kiwifripouille (3 Janvier 2009)

J'ai déja essayé handbrake, mais il ne peut pas lire mon DVD, car mon DVD à des protections

Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben utilise le après ta phase 1) (DVD Decrypter)


----------



## Kiwifripouille (3 Janvier 2009)

oui, merci pour l'info mais je ne suis pas capable de choisir une destination , je sais où la choisir, mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Pourais-tu me dire comment faire du début jusqu'à la fin    ???

J'ai un windows XP SP3

merci encore


----------

